# FreeBSD



## KevinAr18 (Nov 28, 2011)

FreeBSD


----------



## bbzz (Nov 29, 2011)

KevinAr18 said:
			
		

> Are there any distros of FreeBSD built with clang yet?





> any distros of FreeBSD built with clang yet?





> distros of FreeBSD





> distros



In before it's not a distro. :e 
(Sorry I had to).


----------



## YZMSQ (Nov 29, 2011)

You could build your own custom FreeBSD with clang should you are willing to, anyway, it's all about your choice. If you're not sure what to do, the "Quickstart" section in the link you provide is a good initiative. As a side note, you should have a FreeBSD installed and its source files on your box, in order to do that work.


----------



## falkman (Nov 29, 2011)

I was unofficially doing weekly builds a while back, but I do not have the builds. I might get back into using FreeBSD after a long while of Windows dev. If that's the case, I'll try to be an official unofficial (yes, an official unofficial) clang build maintainer.

I should hopefully do a few build some time in the near future as I want to try to work on some cloud computing stuff with BSD. (Between tomorrow and the weekend)

Ah, and what builds do you want? I normally just build HEAD on amd64, but I sternly suggest that you ONLY run HEAD if you are planning on doing kernel dev and debugging for FreeBSD.

I can do other builds based on request, but each build takes about 30 minutes (buildworld->buildkernel->release) so I can't do an infinite amount. If you're not familiar, release yields a full ISO of the system, and since I would use clang, everything under the system would be built with clang. Note: This can lead to issues... so if you need stability, or do not know how to make patches for each issue you come along, I suggest not using clang full time yet.


----------



## gkontos (Nov 29, 2011)

KevinAr18 said:
			
		

> Are there any distros of FreeBSD built with clang yet?
> 
> According to this page, it is possible to compile FreeBSD 9 with clang, but I read in another location that they still build it with gcc.  The only difference appears that llvm+clang is the default compiler instead of gcc.



CLANG is supposed to replace GCC as the default compiler in FreeBSD. It will not happen in FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE. It is not an easy task because port maintainers will have to make proper adjustments also.  So, you can build FreeBSD world & kernel with CLANG but you will probably face some issues when it comes to building ports.  



			
				KevinAr18 said:
			
		

> A related question... Could I do something similar to FreeBSD 8 (9 doesn't work).  Is it possible to replace gcc with llvm+clang for the default compiler and remove gcc ... and essentially do the same thing version 9 is doing?



You could port it yourself but you will not get any support for FreeBSD 8. If you want to use CLANG then stick to FreeBSD 9.

Regards,
George


----------



## falkman (Nov 29, 2011)

I will build 9.0 and HEAD (and upload the isos and imgs) when I get someone who is willing to host the builds. Perhaps FreeBSD would be willing to host them on their servers/mirrors? Mine have the bandwidth, but I do not want to clog them... but if worst comes to worst I can put them on there.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Nov 30, 2011)

Hmph. First you use a Linux-ism by asking about "distros" on FreeBSD (there is no such equivalent to Linux distros). Now you want convenience files for Windows users.


----------



## Slurp (Dec 5, 2011)

drhowarddrfine said:
			
		

> Hmph. First you use a Linux-ism by asking about "distros" on FreeBSD (there is no such equivalent to Linux distros). Now you want convenience files for Windows users.



So?


----------

